# Spanish and more spanish



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Wanted to let anyone know, who is looking to catch spanish, they are thick at bob sikes and ft. Pickens. We have been using the following and getting great results: Free lining a live ly, using a gotcha chrome body red head, and my favorite throwing a bubble rig or straw rig. We catch spanish, bobos, ladyfish, and even a few small kings using the bubble rig. Hope this helps!!

Castaway bait & tackle
3689 avalon blvd
milton, fl 32583

check us out on facebook!
Currently have a spanish tournament going on this month!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Gotta love those bubble rigs!


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Bubble rigs are awesome. I've caught all my spanish in the past on bubbles and gotchas.

Wait... caught one on a live ly off the pier. That was a pretty good Spanish - thought it was a small king until I got him close enough.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Early AM?


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes Early AM seems to be the best! Have heard of about an hour before the sun goes down is not too bad either.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

hxchip said:


> Bubble rigs are awesome. I've caught all my spanish in the past on bubbles and gotchas.
> 
> Wait... caught one on a live ly off the pier. That was a pretty good Spanish - thought it was a small king until I got him close enough.


Caught a hard head with a bubble rig attached to him, a few weeks back.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We tried menhaden the other day and nothing......they were frozen though.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

I have also netted pinkish in the sound and put them under a float. The Spanish straight smash them and it is easy for the kids.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Went out there today on the P-cola beach side of Bob Sikes and it was Spanish madness!!! Live LY's and gotcha plugs.Kept 4 18"-21" keeper Spanish.Tons of Mangrove snapper were also being caught shallow with LY's on the bottom.Saw an oriental couple almost land a King MAck but it broke off as soon as they tried to lift it.Around sunset the flatties and speckled trout showed up also.Fish are there indeed!!!


----------

